# Dead elm removal



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally got a video put together of the crane work:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s6v4LdzIWw


----------



## Treetom (Sep 5, 2010)

I like the way the title comes on the screen. I must borrow that idea. Still waiting for the player to load.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 5, 2010)

I like that you "BOOM" the load to the center pin its a great technique thats safe , I see alot of guys try to lift the load off with the line and are overboomed and the crane deflects and the load is loose , I think thats where alot of cranes roll , when its overloaded the crane actually gains and when the wood releases it springs up and away from the crane , good work .....You can actually use the crane to its max and it looks like you were outta stick at first ...


----------



## treemandan (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice work again. What did you lay it all out in the yard then come chip it?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 5, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Nice work again. What did you lay it all out in the yard then come chip it?



Yeah, they cut some up and dragged out once in a while but we wanted to keep the crane moving. Just wasn't much room to do anything.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 5, 2010)

Dang Mike, those looked like some heavy picks. Looks like you made quick work of a beast of a tree.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Nails, it went pretty smooth.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

Good work, Mike. That crane looks a little old and sketchy but it sure seemed the op knew what he was up to. Didn't know you were only in State College. Not too far from me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 6, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Thanks Nails, it went pretty smooth.



Sure did look smooth to me..

I think this will be good learning for all the internet wannabees.. that's how you do it boys! now go get at her!


----------



## oldirty (Sep 6, 2010)

nice work, man!


----------



## oldirty (Sep 6, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I like that you "BOOM" the load to the center pin its a great technique thats safe , I see alot of guys try to lift the load off with the line and are overboomed and the crane deflects and the load is loose , I think thats where alot of cranes roll , when its overloaded the crane actually gains and when the wood releases it springs up and away from the crane , good work .....You can actually use the crane to its max and it looks like you were outta stick at first ...



wow. just got a text about this post in particular. you are not totally treetarded after all.

more or less leaving no chance to lose the load past the boom tip. nice post, 101.

bout time.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

oldirty said:


> wow. just got a text about this post in particular. you are not totally treetarded after all.
> 
> more or less leaving no chance to lose the load past the boom tip. nice post, 101.
> 
> bout time.



Along that same line of thought would it make sense to position the tip of the boom a bit closer to the truck rather than directly over your work while setting the chokers? Would this technique be SOP or would you only use it after you're finished with the cut and have just a bit of wood to snap off? I always try to simply leave the piece as it was in the tree when it seperates. Obviously this is a HUGE learning process and using your technique to err on the side of caution might be helpful as I progress.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 6, 2010)

that all depends upon how the piece is weighted and where you want to go with it as you are cutting. 

suppose you got a lean away from the boom. you don't want the tip past the work because when she gets set free the lean and the boom past the wood will cause that dreaded deflection, right?

so in that case a little bit before the work should be fine with the tip.

it isn't all that cut and dry because the wood/work dictates where you need to position the tip. 

same thing if the lean goes toward the boom. in this case, right over or a tad behind will be fine cause now the work will just sit nicely into the boom if you have the right tension on the piece.

lotta people think crane work is easy. yes it is easy if done right but not if done wrong.

i still recommend you coming out some time if you want the right idea. i have a hard time with terminology and all that so conveying what i want said and the way i say it don't always work out to what i meant. better in person and that way you could get some saddle time to during the lesson. lol.

i say we figure out a good time in the winter for you to come out. if you get slow that is.


anyway. back on topic. yeah mike!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 6, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i say we figure out a good time in the winter for you to come out. if you get slow that is.
> 
> 
> anyway. back on topic. yeah mike!



Word. Sorry for the derail, Mike. Well done.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 6, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Word. Sorry for the derail, Mike. Well done.



Don't worry about a derail. Especially if we can learn from it.

Thanks


----------



## Treetom (Sep 6, 2010)

*Like.*

Like.


----------



## deevo (Sep 7, 2010)

Great work Mike! Very smooth


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 11, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I would like to see a couple pics. Pics always cool.
> 
> Actually I have only sipped down a couple nice cold ones at this point.. got some company coming by later though. Should be a fairly thirsty affair.
> 
> You do realize I was being sarcastic with the high road comment right od?






OLD SCHOOL from 1999 A little white oak that we removed for a driveway apron The first pic was at 7 the second one was around 12pm We kept the road live the whole time ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 12, 2010)

Storm work from that same year in the winter , that was a nasty job and cold , it was raining than mixed with snow Heres one from last winter after working clearing snow for 30 + hours


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 12, 2010)

Something up to date perhaps? We've seen those old pics before.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 12, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Something up to date perhaps? We've seen those old pics before.



The bottom is "UP TO DATE " it was just last winter , you want me to run out right now in my boxers and climb my locust tree is that recent enough for ya , I rarely have camera on hand , and my daughter doesn't let me borrow hers period, and my wifes is too nice , so now what...SSSHHHH someones listening look at the bottom left corner...


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 12, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> The bottom is "UP TO DATE " it was just last winter , you want me to run out right now in my boxers and climb my locust tree is that recent enough for ya , I rarely have camera on hand , and my daughter doesn't let me borrow hers period, and my wifes is too nice , so now what...



I thought you got the Blackferry or some ####. You good with computers, work it bro!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's some lumber the customer wanted me to mill from this tree:


----------



## Treetom (Oct 9, 2010)

*Beautiful*

What kind of elm was that, Mike?


----------



## lxt (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice job Mike & the milled lumber looks nice......seems like you got a good operation going there! 

state college...thats a nice area, I actually bought my Genie lift up there, bestline rentals!


Take care, be safe!


LXT.................


----------



## treemandan (Oct 12, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> The bottom is "UP TO DATE " it was just last winter , you want me to run out right now in my boxers and climb my locust tree is that recent enough for ya , I rarely have camera on hand , and my daughter doesn't let me borrow hers period, and my wifes is too nice , so now what...SSSHHHH someones listening look at the bottom left corner...



Nice pics and Jeez, take a break!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 12, 2010)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Here's some lumber the customer wanted me to mill from this tree:



Who are you using?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 12, 2010)

lxt said:


> Nice job Mike & the milled lumber looks nice......seems like you got a good operation going there!
> 
> state college...thats a nice area, I actually bought my Genie lift up there, bestline rentals!
> 
> ...



Thanks, maybe I'll see you at the expo.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 12, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Who are you using?



I bought a bandmill if that's what you mean?


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 14, 2010)

nice work, I liked the fact that the primary line was covered.....


----------

